# Paris Hilton mit Schwein im Bett!



## Tobi.Borsti (30 Dez. 2009)

Paris Hilton hat sich ein neues Haustier zugelegt.

Ihr ganzer Stolz ist nun ein Mini-Hausschwein. Wie das Boulevardblatt "Daily Mail" berichtet, posierte die 28-Jährige mit ihrer jüngsten Errungenschaft sogar für Fotoaufnahmen der Zeitschrift "Hello!".

Dem Magazin verriet Hilton auch, dass das Hausschwein zum Kuscheln mit ins Bett dürfe. Sie sagte: "Wenn Doug und ich im Bett liegen und DVDs gucken, liegt es einfach zwischen uns."

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dazu ist nix zu sagen, oder? 
Tobi


----------



## AMUN (30 Dez. 2009)

Du und Paris??? Tobi das hätte ich ja nie gedacht lol3

Schwein gehabt :thumbup:


----------



## Stefan24100 (30 Dez. 2009)

AMUN schrieb:


> Du und Paris??? Tobi das hätte ich ja nie gedacht lol3



rofl3rofl3


----------



## Q (31 Dez. 2009)

Pass auf Tobi dass sie Dir nicht die Borsten rasiert   Da kann ich Dir ja nur einen guten Rutsch wünschen


----------



## tower464u (23 Apr. 2010)

die heisseste frau zurzeit, so weiblich und so sexy....


----------



## Punisher (13 Sep. 2011)

alle Frauen sehnen sich nach einem Schwein im Bett


----------

